# Proposed Gun Confiscation Bill in Georgia



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Saw a post on Iraqveteran8888's FB page. I doubt it will pass.

Georgia Democrats Introduce 'Assault Weapon' Confiscation Bill - Breitbart


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

It won't go anywhere. SC Demorats and rinos file all kinds of anti-gun garbage every year, they die in committee.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm thinking nobody will be able to even if they pass it. The local sheriff said in the paper he won't enforce confiscation because he knows his deputies aren't immortals with steel skin. In other words he knows his 300 men in their entirety would not last a few days into such a scenario. I don't like the corrupt ass any more than most but you have to applaud his honesty. I am reminded of First blood: "go in there and flush him out." "YOU go in there and flush him out, I'm just here on weekends!"


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Never say never. I live in CA and they have effectively taken away large cap mags and whittled AR's down to absurd.

What needs to be confiscated is those politicians ability to submit bills like that before they get stronger.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Libtards never quit. Always be alert and politically express you option to elected representatives as well as the ballot box. Join NRA,GOA, NAGR. Never give in and compromise. Otherwise the second amendment will be a footnote in history.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

IMO Iraqivetern8888 likes to create a panic so they can sell more guns out of that pawnshop they run.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Gun confiscation in Georgia?!.......Georgia? lol


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Actually I hope to see more of these stupid bills. This is a good time for these dumbf...ks to come out with these confiscation bills. They would never pass right now because the majority of Congress are pro gun meanwhile, these pro gun congress needs to counter these stupid bills with bills that would prohibit such attacks on 2A in the future. They need to show that gun control does not work and that the gun control maggots are really for confiscation. All the lies on how they don't intend to confiscate can be exposed.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It shows the true intent of the democrats. 

Likely, the bill will die as the Georgia State House is 120 (R) 59 (D) 1 (I)...this time.

We lived in metro Atlanta for a lot of years. Like it or not, Atlanta runs the state politically. We moved because of the creeping liberalism that has infected this huge southern city. RINO's are everywhere and growing. Like Sasquatch cautions, never say never.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I know some men in GA, they will never give up their guns. I can't imagine what would happen to the people trying to take them. Especially in N GA.


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

If you're coming for mine, better bring yours. 

Why we allow people like this to enter into public office in this country, I will never know.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

An unarmed people is a controlled people.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Wow this would be bold in any state for GA. I wouldn't play this off as nothing, just because it won't pass the fact that they are trying shows you something.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

The libs got the stars and bars taken down and civil war statues removed, never thought I'd see the day. Doesn't surprise me one bit that they would be bold enough to go after guns. If you give them an inch they keep trying to take a mile.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

They got a better chance of winning the Lottery!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Good luck. 
From Taken


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> IMO Iraqivetern8888 likes to create a panic so they can sell more guns out of that pawnshop they run.


A lot of the big You Tube personalities do have an agenda to some extent. Not all though.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I have seriously considered the aspects of turning over a firearm to an oppressive government and have decided against it.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

soviet Georgia maybe


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

"Freedom is never more than one generation away from extinction" -Ronald Reagan

This is why the price of Freedom is eternal vigilance and apathy is the enemy of individual Liberty. The sheeple don't get that and won't see it until they walk under the "Work sets you free" sign.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

UPDATE

I just checked out the sponsor's facebook and she's begging anyone who will listen to talk to the republican guy who has promised to "kill the bill" instead of allow it to even come to a vote. Lol. People are invading her facebook and twitter with anti liberal messages. Well folks there you have it. She got a huge response that showed up for her at the capitol. AGAINST HER FAVOR. GGO was there, people from the nra, howling-angry locals, lawyers telling her that grandfathered in guns will remain untouched and it's useless and the hits just kept coming.

This lady says that she's tired of living in a shooting gallery. GA has not seen one mass shooting or rash of shootings yet. Sheeple bleat really loud about things they don't even understand that's what I took out of it.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

I contacted each of the sponsors of this house bill and I can freely state that I won't be on any of their Christmas card lists any time soon. Every one of these idiots deserves to be run out of town and shipped to California. We don't need their kind here in the great state of Georgia nor will we stand silent and let them pursue their agenda.

1895gunner


----------

